# [SOLVED] New Ram and Computer Crashes



## bob517406 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just bought new ram and when i add it to my pc a couple of things have happened.
1. my computer will start but before it loads windows the screen goes blank for a while(5-15 mins sometimes) and then it shuts off.
2. my computer starts it loads windows, it reads that there is new ram. it seems everything is fine...then the computer screen goes as if it was broken(lines all over different colors) and it stays frozen...i had to unplug it.
3. computer starts, then it says that no keyboard is present, something wrong with CMOS, something wrong with BIOS and that is trying to read floppy drive(i don't have one).

that's what happens.
i have:
Mobo: Elitegroup p965t-a
old ram: x2 512mb corsair XMS2 DDR2
New ram trying to install: GEIL x2 512mb pc2-6400 ddr2
the manual says that it supports 8GB...this is what i've also noticed.
1. 2 old ram=everything fine
2. 2 old ram+1 new ram(either one)=everything fine.
3. 1 old ram(either one)+1 new ram(either one)=everything fine
4. 2 new ram=everything fine
5. 2 new ram+1 old ram(either one)=everything fine
6. 2 new ram+2 old ram=ERROR!
right now i'm running my computer with one of the new rams.
is there anyway to make all 4 ram work? i've also tried putting all rams in all different slots. help please


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: New Ram and Computer Crashes*

If you disable dual-channel with all four modules in do you still get the errors? Check the recommended timings and voltage for your old and new RAM, then set your BIOS to run at the highest of both.


----------



## bob517406 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Ram and Computer Crashes*

ok, this is what happens..i made a lil mistake on the first post....any time i put both new rams at the same time i get an error...it says
"Bios ROM cheksum error
keyboard error or no keyboard present
detecting floppy dirve a media"
then it says
"Fail to start
file windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe(the file changes from time to time, this is an example)
status: 6xc0000221" and it says to insert a the original disk to fix windows....but i have my recovery disk(xp) and my upgrade disk(vista). i'm running vista so none of the disk is accepting it. then i put both my old rams and everything is back to normal.

now...how do i disable dual-channel?

new and old ram info i have i dunno if i missed something the first time
(old) corsair 675 mhz 512MB xms2-5400 4-4-4-12
(new) GEIL 512MB pc2-6400 ddr2-800 CL=5-15-5-5


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: New Ram and Computer Crashes*

Have you tried a CMOS reset with all the RAM in?

Boot up your system with only the Corsairs, download and run CPU-Z: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

In the SPD tab note down the timings and voltage for 675MHz. Do the same for the GEIL sticks. If it doesn't have 675MHz settings note down the 667MHz settings. Put all the RAM in, go into the BIOS and manually change the timings and voltage to the highest of either sets of RAM, and speed to 675MHz or 667MHz. Save and exit, do you still get any problems after that?

If it still won't work problem-free then disable dual-channel, there should be a setting in the BIOS somewhere.


----------



## bob517406 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Ram and Computer Crashes*

i tried the CMOS reset w/all ram, nothing; i tried using CPU-Z but i couldn't get the info for both GEIL sticks at the same time (the computer keeps crashing when i put both together) however i was able to get it for one, so i figured it should be the same info for both.
what changes do i make in the BIOS? and i still can't find any option to disable dual-channel. this is the info i get from CPU-Z

GEIL
frequency: 200 MHz ; 400 MHz
CAS# Latency: 4.0 ; 5.0
RAS# to CAS#: 3 ; 5
RAS# precharge: 3 ; 5
tRAS: 8 ; 15
tRC: 12 ; 24
Voltage: 1.8 V ; 1.8 V

Corsair
frequency: 266 MHz ; 333 MHz
CAS# Latency:4.0 ; 5.0
RAS# to CAS#:4 ; 5
RAS# precharge:4 ; 5
tRAS:12 ; 15
tRC:15 ; 19
Voltage:1.8 V ; 1.8 V


----------



## bob517406 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Ram and Computer Crashes*

ok, i was going through the BIOS and i found "Advance Chipset Features"
i saw that DRAM Timing was in AUTO i switched it to manual and this appeared:

CAS Latency Time: auto
DRAM RAS# to CAS# delay: Auto
DRAM RAS# precharge: auto
Precharge Delay (tRAS): auto
System Memory Frequency: auto

i made one change only
System Memory Frequency: 667 MHz

so far my computer has been workin perfectly...is that what i was supposed to do?
so far i've booted my computer 2 times and both times nothing has gone wrong. is there anything alse i should do? or did i make the wrong change?


----------

